# Getting fur to grow back



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

Got a cae of happy tail syndrome, got the bleeding under control and healed but the tip has no fur and is looking like a rats tail ... anyone know the stuff that makes fur grow back quickly on animals. i heard the name somewhere but cant remember now...im in Aust too by the way so a local product would be easier for me to source.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

slinky said:


> Got a cae of happy tail syndrome, got the bleeding under control and healed but the tip has no fur and is looking like a rats tail ... anyone know the stuff that makes fur grow back quickly on animals. i heard the name somewhere but cant remember now...im in Aust too by the way so a local product would be easier for me to source.


The name is Nu-Stock


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

that stuff stinks to high heaven but it *works well for a lot of things*. i wish i was smelling it right now instead of a skunked dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> The name is Nu-Stock


:goodpost: I hear this is great!


----------



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

thats the stuff. thanks.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> The name is Nu-Stock


what is it, hat does it do beside make hair grow?


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

nu stock is what farmers use on horses and cows around here lol but it works great on dogs too.It kills mites and any form of mange and dries up hot spots. It works great


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hummm ok, becuase Cheza has had some hair loss on the back of her legs and thinning around the eye, we did another ss but it back back neg so i was wondering


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aireal said:


> what is it, hat does it do beside make hair grow?


lol ive told you about nustock.

Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

The tube now shows a dog in the photo with a horse & cow. 

I used it on my new Mali girl b/c he head got split open before I received her. I put on the Nu-Stock for about a week and you cant tell she had a scar.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haha ok so i prob wasn't listening, ya know if you sat something at 11pm on my way out the door my mind is already home, but thank you


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

NuStock is good stuff. I think some dogs are more prone to scars than others, though. Terra defies all attempts to make hair grow back over her scars. My other dogs have had complete hair restoration using NuStock.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think Nu-stock is a great multipurpose skin ointment that is a must have in the medicine kit at home. The stuff works!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i use nu-stock on onyx for his demodex recovery. works great. lisa recommended me to use a tongue depressor type applicator. i just used it on my fingers and it also has another good side effect. the wife stays away from my wallet.


----------

